
Using the web for a day on a 50 mb budget - feross
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/07/web-on-50mb-budget/
======
h2odragon
> "Reducing the data footprint of your website goes hand in hand with
> improving frontend performance. It is the single most reliable thing you can
> do to speed up your site."

It's been said before and needs to be said again. This article is an excellent
and detailed explanation.

